# Scared of my new horse... need advice!!



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

There's some typos because I was auto corrected posted from my cell phone ***


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

He's bound to be nervous, and not at all himself, having just moved to a new place! Don't worry too much, I'm sure he will settle down soon and be back to his usual self. If you are finding it difficult to handle him, is there someone who can help you? It might be a good idea to lunge him, to get some energy out and also to get him respecting and bonding with you. 

Other then that, maybe feed him and just spend some time with him, even just standing outside his stall etc. Even though he is worried in a new place, it is NOT an excuse to be lenient on him. You want to start out on the right foot. Every time you work with him, carry a crop/whip till he settles down, and any biting etc, should be quickly made clear is not acceptable.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

pineapplepastures said:


> Came today and he wasn't pacing anymore over her. He seems to hate me though, he's pining his ears back every time I enter his corral and *he tries to turn his butt to me.* I correct him each time but my heart sinks as well because I've never experienced this with a horse before.


Continue to correct him when he does this. It is extremely disrespectful and dangerous in ANY situation. It doesn't matter that he's new ... he still needs to behave. 

With that said, is he used to being contained in a small corral? Is he cranky because he's used to being in a pasture?



pineapplepastures said:


> I haltered him anyway and brought him out to groom him and he got soo anxious & prancy like he was going to walk on me and in turn made my heart start Tim race whichever made him even more anxious. So at this point inbasically walked him into a couple circles then put him back.
> 
> I know it's not the worst thing in the world but I'm kinda at a loss for what to do. Should I give him more time to settle? Should I take him out and saddle him up even if I don't ride him??


For a horse that is broke to ride, I usually ride them the same day I bring them home. 

I would certainly handle your horse more. He actually may be happier that way. But you did the right thing for being anxious. If you can't control how you feel around them, it is just better to put them away than to get into an undesirable situation.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

"Stall" and "corral" sound like confined spaces. I have had excellent experiences free-lunging horses in an arena. That way they have plenty of room to move their feet, and any frustration will be dealt with primarily by moving away from you rather than attacking you. Here's what you do:

- Put the horse in the arena - outdoors is best - and let him loose. Let him explore.
- Using a flag, put pressure on him. The goal is *not* to move his feet (à la Clinton Anderson), the goal is to make him pay attention to you. Wave your flag and approach him, aggressively if need me, if he ignores you; if he runs, let him. It doesn't matter. Stop waving the flag if he gives you one eye; actually retreat from him if he gives you two eyes.
- Invite him in. When he does, give him lots of loving. A cookie would not be inappropriate at that time.
- Then work on him following you; same principle as before: walk off and see if he follows. If he wants to get out of town, let him. Put pressure on as soon as he stops paying attention to you. Proceed as above.

There are two objectives to this lesson:

(a) when you step on his pasture, you matter - like a lead mare would matter;
(b) the most comfortable and quiet spot in the arena is by your side.

I've had a TB stallion cuddle with me after this in about half an hour (he walked up behind me and put his chin on my shoulder). He had tried to clean my clock after I took him out of the stall to lead him to the arena.


----------



## brightspot (Mar 9, 2017)

I might be out of line here, but could he have been drugged when you met him before? Did you get a pre-purchase exam?


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

brightspot said:


> I might be out of line here, but could he have been drugged when you met him before? Did you get a pre-purchase exam?


I don't think so. He was given to me for free but under the stipulations that I give him back if I can't keep him for whatever reason. Seems a bit pointless to go through the process of signing a contract just to drug him but he isn't acting like the horse I came to see at his old place, that's for sure.

She suggested I give him more calming powder til he settles but ive opted not to do far.


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

mmshiro said:


> "Stall" and "corral" sound like confined spaces. I have had excellent experiences free-lunging horses in an arena. That way they have plenty of room to move their feet, and any frustration will be dealt with primarily by moving away from you rather than attacking you. Here's what you do:.


He's in a spacious corral, open on all ends with a shelter. He's got a good amount of space but I'm definitely going to take him into the arena once my friend gets home from work. I'm a little too nervous to do it on my own, I want her eye. 

Im gonna lunge him and see what type of ya yas he's got and maybe saddle him for a mellow ride in the arena. I do agree that working with him more might be a better call then just letting him "sit & settle"


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you all for your input, this is why i LOVE horseforum


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Calming powder? What the heck is that?

Many horses get really upset when they get moved to a place where nothing whatever is the same as what they knew -- no horse friends, no familiar person, unfamiliar feed, the water tastes different, everything! Horses do not relish change. 

I am sure he knows that you too are anxious -- that will make him more anxious as well. What he needs is firm limits and calm leadership (that's always true but particularly now, when his world has been turned upside down.)

I second the idea of finding someone experienced to help you. Also the carrying a crop and not being afraid to warn him with it if a sharp tone of voice doesn't work. 

The first reaction I have to a horse showing its butt to me is to throw something at it (from a safe distance). A rope, a bucket, anything. NEVER okay. 

Why was the horse given away? Have you ridden him at his old place?


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

Avna said:


> Calming powder? What the heck is that?


It's called "equine edge" it's a mix of natural vitamins minerals and amino acids o improve general health.

That's like word for word on the bag. Never seen or heard of it before yesterday but she sent it with him. 



> Many horses get really upset when they get moved to a place where nothing whatever is the same as what they knew -- no horse friends, no familiar person, unfamiliar feed, the water tastes different, everything! Horses do not relish change.
> 
> I am sure he knows that you too are anxious -- that will make him more anxious as well. What he needs is firm limits and calm leadership (that's always true but particularly now, when his world has been turned upside down
> 
> ...


So he was given to me because she's had him for 16 years but competes in barrel racing so she doesn't have the time to ride him since he's too "pokey" 

Her 8 year old daughter was riding him sometimes. She wanted him to go to a home where he'd be special, which he is, to me. 

I know the butt thing is not ok but I'm not too concerned about it. I correct him and he's not being aggressive, it more so seems he just doesn't respect me right now and wants to see who's leader. I'm more so concerned about if I was rushing the relationship to fast and didn't want to ruin or take steps back because of my anxieties. My friend & barn owner will be here in 15 minutes I'm going to lunge and ride.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Might I suggest that a loose horse "free-lunging or running" with you in the ring with them is _*not *_in your best interest. 
You want the horse to respect you, to come to you willingly and ears forward with curiosity not to "chase" him and lunge him free...
If you want to lunge him do so, with a lunge line and control of the situation and especially the horse.
You are in a testing phase of your new relationship...
If you want to turn him out to run, buck and play then do that and allow him to do as he wishes, when he wishes and how he wishes...there is a large difference between a "play" environment and a work environment and mentality.
You must remain the dominant factor, the leader.. not the horse get your number and then dominate you!
I personally try very hard to not turn my horse out to play in the arena where I will ride and work him... A time to play and a place to play and a time to work and a place to work.. 
You're nervous and I don't blame you....
Take your friend with you who I am thinking has more experience and knowledge than you for guidance and help if you need it.
The horse has had its life turned upside down...everything is different from sound, smells, food, stall, other horses and his human...all different.
Work with him, handle him and be a strong leader the horse can look to for guidance and reassurance...safety and security.
He needs to learn you too as you need to learn him...done together as leader and follower in the proper sequence and positions it works fine.
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

pineapplepastures said:


> Im gonna lunge him


That's exactly what I wouldn't do. He'll only be "with you" if it's his decision to be with you, without restraint or coercion. Plus, if there are no rules, you won't have to correct him should he act out a few yah-yahs. Like many other posters, I'm working on the assumption that he's nervous, so you want to be a source of leadership and comfort, not stress and discipline. Think: If I was a student in his frame of mind, would I want to learn from me right now?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Personally, between absolutely only free lunging and absolutely not free lunging, I would just choose doing something you know how to do and feel confident doing. If you've never done a "join up", don't do it now, without on-site guidance by someone who knows exactly how to teach it, no matter what anyone says. 

I don't think it matter nearly as much what you do as it matters how you do it. You could teach him to tap dance, as long as you knew how and were confident you could teach him. That's what's important here. 

If you feel confident you could take him for a graze-walk, or groom him, and would be able to correct unmannerliness at that level, then do that.


----------



## Midwest Rider (May 5, 2017)

Would you give more history on this horse . Age , sex prior owners use and his home life . Your experience too . Novice ? Or crusty cowboy ? LOL !


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds like he's a decent horse, just all antsy from changing homes and that mare next him probably casting a spell on him (sorry mare lovers, lol). Don't be afraid of him, he is testing you, you show him you are the boss mare now, and he must behave, no matter where he lives or whatever mare makes doe eyes at him. Once he sees you are the boss and what you say goes, he will like you, because that's what horses want, a fearless leader, takes the pressure off of them. Again, do not be afraid of him, he is looking for leadership, be a fearless leader!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Avna said:


> Personally, between absolutely only free lunging and absolutely not free lunging, I would just choose doing something you know how to do and feel confident doing. If you've never done a "join up", don't do it now, without on-site guidance by someone who knows exactly how to teach it, no matter what anyone says.
> 
> I don't think it matter nearly as much what you do as it matters how you do it. You could teach him to tap dance, as long as you knew how and were confident you could teach him. That's what's important here.
> 
> If you feel confident you could take him for a graze-walk, or groom him, and would be able to correct unmannerliness at that level, then do that.


:iagree:


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

The way I see it, in a situation like this it's basically like you were abducted and taken to a place where you don't know anyone and don't know anything about it. Of course you're going to be extremely nervous and defensive. Why wouldn't you be? You don't know if the people and animals around you are going to attack you or treat you kindly. 

If you're a mellow sort, you might still give your new "friends" the benefit of the doubt if they start pushing you around in different directions and making loud noises that scare you a little, as long as you notice they are giving you food and the environment seems safe after you check it out a bit. If you're a nervous sort, it might take you a lot longer to adapt. 

You're probably not saying, "I need a strong leader to tell me what to do!" You're probably just wondering if the people/animals are going to be kind and communicate clearly what they want from you, and if they are going to cause you any harm or pain. If they give you nice scratches and treats and take you out to find some grass to eat, you're probably going to decide pretty quickly that you like these people and are fine with the situation. If they do things that make you very scared or hurt, you probably will decide pretty quickly that you don't like these people at all. Then you might act even more defensively or even aggressively. 

Even just going to a new job, most people move cautiously and assess all the people around to see who is going to be friendly and who might become a problem. It's natural for all animals to be this way in a new situation.
To me the horse sounds defensive, and I'd try to prove to him that he had nothing to fear from me. Once he'd settled in for awhile, I'd make sure he was thinking of me as someone he couldn't push around, but at first I'd just let him get confident about his own safety.


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

I ended up NOT lunging him. Well I had him walk around me a BUNCH of times each direction, never asked for more (on a halter & line, not free) His attention was definitely not on me at first but we ended on a fantastic note with him paying full attention & even following me around when we were done. 

Since I was alone at the barn for most the day, I spent that time singing to him and just being around him without asking anything of him. Every time he approached me Id praise him & by the end of the day he seemed to be returning to the horse I met when I first fell in love with him. 

After we practiced respect on the ground he seemed to respect me more as his human. The pinning of the ears stopped & so did the butt turning. He still gets really anxious when anything happens with Magda, but hes settling more quickly each time. 

Regardless, Im having a trainer come out on monday to work with me.


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

gottatrot said:


> The way I see it, in a situation like this it's basically like you were abducted and taken to a place where you don't know anyone and don't know anything about it. Of course you're going to be extremely nervous and defensive. Why wouldn't you be? You don't know if the people and animals around you are going to attack you or treat you kindly.
> 
> If you're a mellow sort, you might still give your new "friends" the benefit of the doubt if they start pushing you around in different directions and making loud noises that scare you a little, as long as you notice they are giving you food and the environment seems safe after you check it out a bit. If you're a nervous sort, it might take you a lot longer to adapt.
> 
> ...


I love this.


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

Midwest Rider said:


> Would you give more history on this horse . Age , sex prior owners use and his home life . Your experience too . Novice ? Or crusty cowboy ? LOL !


Pluto is an 18 year old Arabian, 14.2 hh. His previous owner had him for 16 years & taught him everything. Long story short, she's a barrel racer with 3 other mares at her barn so she just doesn't have time for him but obviously she was extremely attached to him. Her vet told her Pluto still has a good 10-15 more riding years in him & that prompter her to find him a home with someone who would give him that attention. He lived in a beautiful barn, (the fancy kind, breezeway with 6 stalls) down by the beach in the most amazing equine community I had ever seen. Never even knew something like that existed to be honest! She had goats & sheep that could walk into the stalls with him, which is cool because Pluto doesn't mind the turkey that visits him at his new home haha. 

As for me, I had my first horse at the age of 14, & have had 3 in total over my life. (I'm 30) I've taken a couple years in between each horse & my confidence around them seems to dwindle each time I get back into it. Feels like a reset button. But in the saddle, its like riding a bike. I just remember what to do without much thought, feels like muscle memory. Its just on the stinkin' ground.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

pineapplepastures said:


> Pluto is an 18 year old Arabian,


Oh, there's a really nice thread about Arabians somewhere on here, started just recently. Apparently they are the more sensitive type, and they pick a fight when they get frustrated rather than wilting in a corner.

I'm glad you focused on making him comfortable rather than "showing him who the boss is". That has its place, but is definitely secondary to making him feel safe and secure. There is no learning that can take place in a scared horse.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations on your new horse!!!

When I get a new horse, I like to just spend a bit of time for us to get to know one another and bond. I like to take him/her for walks, let them graze, etc. I don't do a whole lot in terms of manners and training unless they're getting out of hand.

If a horse settles in nicely right away, I"ll start riding. Otherwise, I'll wait. Usually, I end up waiting at least a week because he'll be in quarantine, anyway, so I shouldn't really be using the crossties, riding arena, etc. 

If your horse will eventually be turned out into a pasture with other horses, anticipate that there will be another "adjustment" period when he starts fitting in with his new buddies. I like to avoid taking my horse out of the pasture for any extended length of time for the first few days after he's been introduced to a herd. If I take him away for an hour or so, it's like he's "the new guy" all over again when I put him back in the pasture.

Talk to his original owner and see if he's used to getting lunged (either free lunged or on a line). If he isn't, I wouldn't worry too much about it. If he is, ask the former owner to come and show you a few pointers. It's all about body language, so if you're not used to lunging, you could be giving him mixed signals, which would further confuse and frighten him. 

Good luck with your new partner!!


----------

